# My cat isn't grooming himself anymore?



## Caty M

My cat Boo is around six years old, and a DSH tabby. He used to groom ALL the time- for like two hours a day.. now I never see him do it. He is getting mats all over his body and doesn't let me brush him. He seems fine in every other way- still very affectionate, playful, happy, and eats fine. Nothing in his mouth that would stop him.

Any ideas?


----------



## xchairity_casex

has he gained any amount of weight? that could cause it could be more difficult to groom when youve gained weight.

but one of my cats ema quite cleaning herself very much about the time seh hit 9 years old she just didnt feel like it much anymore i suppose. shes now 14 not had any issues since shes slowed down on the grooming so i suspect it could be jsut due to age.


----------



## MollyWoppy

I have no idea why on earth he would stop grooming herself. God, I wish they could speak sometimes. I guess that as long as he's acting normally then I'd imagine there isn't too much to worry about. You don't think he could have hurt herself somehow, her back or anything? His mouth was the other thing I thought of, but you said you'd already checked that out. I'm stumped.
Windy hardly ever grooms herself, the vet said she was probably never taught to by her mother, or she was taken away from her mother way too early. She never liked to be brushed, but I got a flea comb and persevered, and can now use that on her daily, gets out a lot of hair and does double duty looking for fleas - no flea meds for my Windy.


----------



## Caty M

Maybe I'll try a flea comb- I only have dog brushes and he doesn't like those. He isn't fat at all, he is a very thin cat, almost underweight (but he eats a lot and it's natural for him).


----------

